# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 27.05.2019 - 03.06.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *2*, суммарный объем архивов: *130* мб Извлечено файлов: *135*, суммарный объем: *310* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *133* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

